# Uses for 1-1/2 MDF sheets



## DonnieB (Aug 1, 2013)

Hi guys, new to the forum and am looking for suggestions on what projects/uses for 61×97 inch sheets of 1-1/2 inch thick MDF. I have about 100 sheets that my wife would like to see go. Any ideas would be greatly appreciate. I came up with pool table top, workbench top, very heavy ping pong table, custom speakers boxes. I plan to use some for workbench tops but that will probably only use two sheets. Thanks


----------



## Buckethead (Apr 14, 2013)

Depending on how you acquired them, I would consider multiple uses. (Did you pay full retail price for these, or were they really cheap, or even free?) A workbench would be my first project, but from there the sky is the limit. Cabinetry, built ins, shelving, and you could also help your chiropractor retire early.

With that last bit in mind, project two might include a dolly/cart with heavy duty casters.

Then… A hundred sheets? ... I'm thinking I would try to sell it to a local cabinet maker or millwork shop.

I just don't see a use for a hundred sheets unless it is being used for a commercial build out of some sort.


----------



## matador8 (Jun 5, 2013)

Hi DonnieB,

You make craft items like jewellery boxes, plaques, lazy Susans and blackboards. I sure you
would have a lot of people there that are looking for craft items to paint up for the markets.
I was making a lot of these items and selling them as raw craft.

Graham.


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

Use what you need, craigslist the rest, then buy more stuff for your shop!


----------



## shawnmasterson (Jan 24, 2013)

inch and a half, good gravy!!!! I see it starting as a floor for the shop.


----------



## DonnieB (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks for the responses. I was going to buy about 8 sheets and when I went to pick them up the women said they bougHt it in a lot at an auction. Her husband was diagnosed with terminal cancer and that just wanted to get rid of it and the monthly storage fees. Not really thinking, I took the whole lot and it cost me several hundred dollars to move it and more for the help to lift it. These babies weigh between 280 to 330 lbs each. I don't have a scale that can weigh them accurately. Anyway, I went the craiglist way and everyone interested said they were too thick for cabinets.


----------



## renners (Apr 9, 2010)

I can think of uses for a couple of sheets - walk-in wardrobes, veneer table substrates, etc, but not 100. Maybe it could be used in shopfitting or some chunky painted modern furniture.


----------



## bowedstraight (Jul 18, 2013)

giant wood sandwich


----------



## Bill1974 (Mar 24, 2010)

If you have a CNC router I would say signs. Workbench tops would be another use. Interior doors, raised panel or slab. Garage doors, would be a challenge to finish to hold up to the weather.


----------



## jumbojack (Mar 20, 2011)

get ahold of the Burning Man people they could build a stage with them


----------



## bowedstraight (Jul 18, 2013)

where do you live? im would be interested in some if your close


----------



## DonnieB (Aug 1, 2013)

I live southeast of Seattle, about 20 miles.


----------



## bowedstraight (Jul 18, 2013)

A little to far from Ky but thanks anyway, would love to have some to build some workbenches


----------

